# Vape for Dummies



## GypsyMenace (26/5/18)

Greetings Vapers

Ok, i keep reading forums on vaping and I am still super lost.  I am a heavy smoker and want to convert to vaping. 
I am considering Nicotine Salt device but would love recommendations for a Noob on where start aka... vaping for dummies. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

Hi @GypsyMenace 

For starters, welcome to the forum, we are usually pretty nice people 

Secondly, someone else will come along with some much more useful info sometime, I think most peeps are generally just talking nonsense or watching some soccer thingy.

Now, to try answer your question from my side...

You've already started. You've made the decision to get off the stinkies and into the tasty world of vaping. That is probably the most difficult part. Now people are going to come to this thread and throw *a lot* of info of it. Just about all of it will be excellent advice, but it may feel like too much at once. Do you have a friend or colleague that vapes? If so, getting their help can make things a lot easier. If not, just ask a lot of questions. If you don't understand something, ask for clarification.

Is there a vape shop near you? If there is and they are one of the supporting vendors on EcigsSa, you can generally rely on their advice if you walk in as noob, and for the most part, they won't try to up sell you unnecessarily.

On the topic of nic salts. The small pod devices are really excellent, they give you a similar experience to smoking without all the harmful chemicals. Just do keep in mind, the first few times you vape may be rather unpleasant especially with the nic salts. It can sometimes feel very harsh, but your body does adjust quickly so please don't be put off. Start small and work your way up.

You also need to decide how much effort you want to put into your vaping device maintenance. Nic salt pods are the easiest, you plug in the pod, charge the device and are ready to go. When the pod is empty, you rip out the old one, plug in the new one and carry on. Easier than preparing a microwave heat and eat.

Then you get AIO (all in ones) which come in a variety of configurations. These you have to top up with liquid and charge. You will occasionally have to change coils (as difficult as changing a light bulb). You will occasionally have to charge.

Then when you start getting into the other devices that require batteries, the variations and possibilities grow incredibly, and I will leave it to someone better able to communicate that information in a way that won't scare you.

Congrats on make the decision to move to vaping, that already makes you a winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor (26/5/18)

hi @GypsyMenace , welcome

vaping is awesome !

get ready to change your life !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

GypsyMenace said:


> Greetings Vapers
> 
> Ok, i keep reading forums on vaping and I am still super lost.  I am a heavy smoker and want to convert to vaping.
> I am considering Nicotine Salt device but would love recommendations for a Noob on where start aka... vaping for dummies.
> ...


Everything that @craigb said, except the "soccer thingy"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @GypsyMenace

I agree with @craigb on finding a friend who vapes to show you a few things in person. Also going to a good vape shop can help a huge amount to try a few things before you buy. Not sure which shop is closest to Harties but i assume you could make a trip to Vapers Corner in Pretoria (look them up) they will help you a lot.

A few other tips

get a device that is easy to use, ie refill and charge - and get spare coils
get juice that is strong enough to help with the nic cravings when moving off cigarettes
try out as many juices as you can to find something you really enjoy. Having the right flavour for you can make all the difference

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/18)

Hi @GypsyMenace . I smoked heavily for 35 years. I'm lucky to still be alive. I have now vaped for almost four years. From the first day I started vaping I haven't smoked a cigarette. There are literally thousands of members on this forum with a similar experience. You can do it. This could literally be a life-changing decision. 
In the early days of vaping it was far easier to recommend hardware which was most suited to people wanting to give up the stinkies. There was very little available, and there were only a few items which stood out. There is so much hardware available today that it is impossible to safely pick out the best equipment to buy. 
I would recommend the route suggested by @craigb . Ask advice from someone you know who vapes or better still visit a few vape shops. You are under no obligation to buy on your first visit. Visit more than one shop if possible. Ask them to let you try as many devices as you can. As @craigb said don't be put off if you find that your first few puffs taste sharp or harsh. This sensation will soon pass. 
After you have done some more research, and have one or two devices in mind, come back to the forum and ask members who own those devices to give you their impressions on whether or not they will be good for a new vaper.
Another thing. Some vape shops can be a little "strange" to the uninitiated. Usually, a cloud filled room with several characters vaping at the counters or lurking in corners blowing clouds. Don't let this put you off. They are probably friends you haven't met. 
If available cash is an issue for you there are many ways to cut down on the cost of vaping. It is possible to vape for way less than the cost of smoking.
Go for it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/5/18)

GypsyMenace said:


> Greetings Vapers
> 
> Ok, i keep reading forums on vaping and I am still super lost.  I am a heavy smoker and want to convert to vaping.
> I am considering Nicotine Salt device but would love recommendations for a Noob on where start aka... vaping for dummies.
> ...


To answer you first question, you will in all probability get a different answer from everyone as to preference with vaping, but you will get the insight based on this to give you the basic know how. Welcome to our world @GypsyMenace , the hardest part is owning up to yourself that you have to stop smoking, and you have passed that hurdle already, so congratulations on that,  you are a winner. The other part now is to get a device or devices preferably, so that you always have a backup, or a special night time treat. 

I was a heavy smoker, between 20 and 60 a day, and stopped with a Pico and 9 mg nic juice. I am now down to 2 mg by choice, and I enjoy it. I have tried nic salts, and is very wary of it due to my vaping style, I vape a lot and therefore give myself an overdose of nic with accompanying head rush unintentionally, just something that you have to consider. I know of a couple of people that use nic salts in conjunction with a “normal” other device and juice for when the urge gets a bit to much, and it works perfectly for them. I prefer to just double clutch my vape setup if and when this happens, and yes, the craving and “lus” can remain for a long time. You know you are over smokes when you can have a party with smokers and you only vape while having a couple of beers. And if you fall off the ashtray a couple of times in the beginning, it’s totally ok, just keep on vaping.

Find a couple of vape shops and visit them and ask the questions, somebody on the forum actually nailed it on the head by saying the only stupid question is the one you didn’t ask.  I can’t think of a better way to spend a Saturday morning or afternoon. Try and ask questions on as many devices and try as many as possible and then come back and post the options, it’s amazing how many people are willing to assist when opinions are needed or info on devices, and I am sure you will get enough info to make an informed decision. Good luck and hoping to see you posting your first setup in the what’s in your hand thread.

I wish you a flavourfull future and many happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------

